

The Next Social Network: WordPress - shayan
http://gigaom.com/2007/12/11/the-next-social-network-wordpress/

======
bmaier
The next social network is Tumblr. Its the best combination of blogging,
twittering, and networking out there.

~~~
brlewis
I think the point of the article was that people want to have control of their
own decentralized sites rather than use someone's centralized site.

~~~
sanj
I agree with your synopsis, but I disagree with the premise.

Any writer knows that there is nothing more terrifying than the blank page. In
social networks, it is the empty friends list.

All of that 'pseudo-user-generated' data that is pooh-poohed gives a new
myspace page a warm and fuzzy feeling that is would be missing from a "build-
it-yourself" network.

It reminds of Joel Spolsky's take on Jakob Neilsen:

"Every time I read Jakob Nielsen," I wrote in 2000, "I get this feeling that
he really doesn't appreciate that usability is not the most important thing on
earth. Sure, usability is important (I wrote a whole book about it). But it is
simply not everyone's number one priority, nor should it be. You get the
feeling that if Mr. Nielsen designed a singles bar, it would be well lit,
clean, with giant menus printed in Arial 14 point, and you'd never have to
wait to get a drink. But nobody would go there; they would all be at Coyote
Ugly Saloon pouring beer on each other."

